# Lung conditioning.



## Final (6 Oct 2010)

Hi, I have a question about breathing issues/asthma.

So to start it off, throughout my childhood I was diagnosed with asthma.  I am now 18 years old, and was tested for asthma.  The tests came back false insinuating I may or may not have asthma (7% chance I do).  But here's where my question, How can you tell the difference between being out of shape (After all, thinking I had asthma,  I wasn't the star quarterback) and having some sort of asthma?  Of course Ive talked to my doctors about this, but the best I ever get is a bronchial inhaler for "my" asthma.  One other fact is I see no results from those inhalers.  Like at all.  So any information, personal experience or fact, would be very helpful.

Thanks for your time in reading.

- Final


----------



## Final (6 Oct 2010)

Thanks for your post, MGalantine!

I failed to elaborate in my first post that I have already been tested for asthma and heart issues.  All of my tests have come back negative, with small chances of fault.  My only issue is motivation to continue my training regiment (AKA interval running three times a week to increase capability).  I guess what I was asking, was if others have experienced my experiences (Being diagnosed with asthma, to not doing much activity, to starting,to training, etc etc), But I feel as if this is a dumb question now.  Thanks for your time and response.

Sincerely, Final


----------



## Final (6 Oct 2010)

Very interesting situation.  Sometimes the things that seem so impossible, are in fact, possible if you try.

Thanks for the info mate.

- Final


----------



## Chilme (6 Oct 2010)

Final said:
			
		

> Thanks for your post, MGalantine!
> 
> I failed to elaborate in my first post that I have already been tested for asthma and heart issues.  All of my tests have come back negative, with small chances of fault.  My only issue is motivation to continue my training regiment (AKA interval running three times a week to increase capability).  I guess what I was asking, was if others have experienced my experiences (Being diagnosed with asthma, to not doing much activity, to starting,to training, etc etc), But I feel as if this is a dumb question now.  Thanks for your time and response.
> 
> Sincerely, Final



Final,

It sounds like your in order to join if your tests came out negative.  I would keep training.  Asthma is an interesting condition.  The key is determining the trigger for it.  Whether it is a pollen, animal, mould, dust, or whatever. 

Earlier this summer I couldn't jog 3K during morning PT without having to stop, sucking wind.  It frustrated me because I knew I was in good shape.  I monitored myself along with the environmental reports and other possible triggers.  I narrowed it down to a spore prevalent in the air after rainfall and early in the morning.  Went to see a doctor and he gave me an inhaler.  A different one then what I previously had.  From that point on I was able to train hard and even finished under 7 hrs in the 50km Petawawa Ironman. 

I'm proud of that considering 3K was a chore for a while.


----------



## mycocobean (9 Oct 2010)

They have these in different levels.


----------



## Final (9 Oct 2010)

mycocobean said:
			
		

> They have these in different levels.



That is quite a weird apparatus..I've never seen one before..haha

(Edited my typing. Can't believe I typed quote rather than quite.)


----------



## 2010newbie (9 Oct 2010)

I had asthma issues when I was a kid and I think it has always was an excuse for me to not commit to some forms of exercise. I hated running. Up until a year ago, I couldn't run .5 km. I would be short of breathe and wheezing. I never went to a doctor or took inhalers, but I blamed this on childhood Asthma and didn't think I would ever get better at it. I kept training (interval running as you described) and after time the asthma-like symptoms disappeared. I am still not a great runner, but I am in way better shape now and I am training to quicken my pace of the 2.5 km and to complete 5 km. I'm no doctor, but if all your tests have come back negative then I'd keep training unless they get worse. At least that is what worked for me.


----------



## Final (9 Oct 2010)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> I had asthma issues when I was a kid and I think it has always was an excuse for me to not commit to some forms of exercise. I hated running. Up until a year ago, I couldn't run .5 km. I would be short of breathe and wheezing. I never went to a doctor or took inhalers, but I blamed this on childhood Asthma and didn't think I would ever get better at it. I kept training (interval running as you described) and after time the asthma-like symptoms disappeared. I am still not a great runner, but I am in way better shape now and I am training to quicken my pace of the 2.5 km and to complete 5 km. I'm no doctor, but if all your tests have come back negative then I'd keep training unless they get worse. At least that is what worked for me.



I never seem to get worse, So I'll always try to get better.  But one thing I do know is that since I've started exercising, Ive gotten a lot better at everything.  Can't believe that a year ago that 20 meter hill would make me tired Hahaha.  Thanks for the story, Its always nice to read someones experiences in the same area as myself.


----------

